# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  جامعة المدينة العالمية

## ساكنة الجنة

يسر إدارة جامعة المدينة العالمية  مديو  الحاصلة على الاعتماد الماليزي من وزارة التعليم العالي الماليزية (MOHE) وأيضًا الحاصلة على اعتماد جميع البرامج الأكاديمية والدورات الدراسية بالجامعة التي يتم اعتمادها من الهيئة الماليزية للاعتمادات والأهلية الأكاديمية، التي تُعنى بمراقبة الجودة والكفاءة الأكاديمية، وتعرف اختصاراً بـ [MQA] أن تهنئكم بمناسبة العام الدراسي الجديد \ 2014 \كما يسعدها أن تخبركم بفتح باب التقديم في  موسم فبراير في
الكليات الآتية: 	
* كلية العلوم الإسلامية.
* كلية اللغات.
* كلية الحساب الآلي وتقنية المعلومات.
* كلية التربية.
* كلية العلوم المالية والإدارية.
* مركز اللغات.
* كلية الهندسة .
كما أن الجامعة تتيح التقديم في:
مرحلة الدبلوم.
مرحلة البكالوريوس.
مرحلة الماجستير.
مرحلة الدكتوراه.
وذلك في نوعي التعليم سواء كان للتعليم عن بعد أو للتعليم المباشر 
مع تحيات جامعة المدينة العالمية بماليزيا.

----------

